# Problem cutting band saw box



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

I was watching stevin marin's band saw box video and decided to build one. I am using a 1/4" blade (original blade that came with the band saw but its brand new) much like the one he uses in his video but I am having a difficult time cutting the round corners of the drawer itself. As I make my way up to the first corner the blade seems to drift and will not make the corner. I am not sure if I am going to fast, if my blade tension is to loose or if it is just technique. I have never really used a band saw for this type of work, I usually use it to split logs in half or resaw. I have a ton of pine 1×8 pieces to practice with before I use some nice red cedar so…...can anyone help me with this problem, I plan on buying a 1/8" blade soon but I would like to practice and figure out what I am doing wrong first….Steve made it look so easy and I guess i'm just getting frustrated with my technique, so if anyone can help with technique suggestions etc.. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tighten the blade a little, try it, see if it makes a difference. Then, if it does, tighten a little more till you can make the turns.
You do know that you can barely turn 1/2" radius with a 1/4" blade?
I tighten by sound of the twang it makes when I pluck the blade. I only use the saw's scale to get close. It ain't all that accurate.
Also, mine's a 3 TPI. More teeth make turns a little more difficult.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

get a timberwolf blade
the tin ones that come with the saws are garbage
dull fast
and don't really cut good

the difference is 
like night and day


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with David's comment. The blades that come with bandsaws, despite being new, are poor quality at best. A Timberwolf or Woodslicer blade will help solve a lot of these problems.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a bandsaw box blade question too:

On the advice of my local woodworking supply shop (though the salesman did admit that he doesn't make bandsaw boxes) I got an Olson 3/16" 4 TPI skip tooth blade. It's the only blade I own other than the 3/8" that came with my saw.

When I cut a prototype the kerf seemed really wide. Is this a trait of skiptooth blades? Should I be using a different one for boxes?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I always round off the back side of the blade. It helps in a curve. I just a hold a file against the blade while its running.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Elizabeth,
It's possible that the set is too wide. Olsen blades are normally .025 thick, as are most other blades of that size. So, set could be the cause.

Here is a method to tell if your set is correct. From Suffolk Machinery.

"Appropriate set is when you have a mixture of 65%-70% saw dust and 30%-35% air in the space between the body of the band and the wood you are cutting. The SIGN you are looking for, when you are running appropriate set, IS A GOOD 80%-85% SAW DUST EJECTION FROM THE CUT! If you are running too much set for the mass or thickness of the wood, you have too much air and not enough saw dust. You will leave EXCESSIVE loose saw dust and most likely it will be accompanied by tooth marks. If you are running under set, you will have no air flow pulling the saw dust out…The SIGN for this is excessive HOT packed down saw dust. This is the most damaging thing you can do to a band. You will have short cutting times and premature band breakage. The saw dust should be warm to the touch, not hot or cold. One last thing, a band that is excessively under set will cut in a wavy motion, and a band that has an improper HOOK ANGLE and is UNDER SET will cut a bow across the board every time!"


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Gene,

I'm new to bandsaws and I don't know what set is or how to, um, set it. Is set something that I can adjust myself? I don't have any specialised tools.

Looks like Olson blades of this type have a "raker" set..


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use a 3/16th 6 tooth and a 1/4 in 15 tooth olson,I have no trobble turning a 1/2 rad. the 15 tooth cuts a lot smother, but not as fast. the 6 tooth cuts real fast but leaves saw marks.
Chuck


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice, looks like im buying a new blade!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Anthony, Sounds like you're on the right track. (buying a new blade). I agree with David and Scott when it comes to bandsaw blades. Both the Timberwolf and Woodslicer are good quality blades. For Bandsaw boxes, I personally like using a 3/16" blade, 6tpi., but always keep a 1/4" on hand too. When you get your new blade, make sure your wheels are clean before you install your new blade. Adjust your tension and that is something you should play with a little. Make sure your guides (upper and lower) are adjusted properly. 
When you are practicing on some scrap wood, notice when you start cutting a curve, make sure your forward pressure when pushing your wood is being applied directly to the front of the blade. We have a tendency to push a little from the side, which flexes the blade and it will want to wonder or drift. This is really noticable when you are doing a bandsaw box, working with thicker woods. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

great advice huff, that is exactly what im doing, i was pushing from the side to much….ill keep that in mind next time!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Elizabeth,
Check your PMs


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

What other have said, Get a new blade and let the blade do it;s work.


----------



## meme (May 27, 2010)

A new blade does make a huge difference but, this is why I love band saw boxes. The drawers and the box can really be any shape at all. If it doesn't got on the line you drew-just go with it!! LOL You get some interesting shapes.


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

ilike useing 3/16 blade with 10 tpi thats what will work best for you i make boxes all the time.i also use timber wolf blades there night and day diffnents . thy that and let me know


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Before you go too far, what kind of bandsaw are you using? You may need to honestly evaluate the quality of your bandsaw. I can't cut bandsaw boxes on my bandsaw. I know it isn't just my technique either. I went to a friend's house one day and cut a bandsaw box fine on his Rigid saw. However, with my old crappy 12" Craftsman, I can't cut one. I know I could fix it up to cut good enough to do it maybe. The thing is though, I'm not willing to drop that much money on the saw just to cut a bandsaw box. Itdoes everything else I want it to do, which isn't much. By the time I fixed this old saw up enough to cut those boxes though, I'd be half way into haveing enough cash for a new decent saw.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

So did you ever attempt the bandsaw box you were talking about above? Curious how it worked, or didn't work for you?


----------

